# Insatiable Thirst



## robousy (May 16, 2007)

Hey, 

I drink plenty of water during the day, a gallon plus. 

Sometimes I experience what I would call an insatiable thirst. 

Does anyone know any reasons for why this might be?

Thanks!


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

Diabetes


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 16, 2007)

What's your sodium intake like?


----------



## largepkg (May 16, 2007)

Strong thirst is certainly one sign of diabetes. Have you had your blood sugar checked?


----------



## KentDog (May 16, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> What's your sodium intake like?


Yes, please elaborate on your diet.


----------



## robousy (May 16, 2007)

Stats: Male, Healthy (I hope), 30, working out for a couple of years, 180lbs, 6ft1 , currently cutting. Working out 3 times a week, 30 mins of cardio 4 times a week.


Diet:

Ok - I dont have the exact numbers here, cals etc, but I hope this helps.


Meal 1:

Cup of Oatmeal
5 eggwhites
3 Fish Oil Caps
1 Multi Vit.

Meal 2

Protein Shake 
About 6 strawberries
About 1/2 a cup of berries
A couple of mouthfuls of Brown Rice


Meal 3:

45g Buffalo Meat
1 Sweet Potato
Lots of veggies (green/red/orange pepper, cucumber, squash, carrots, sprouts)
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4:

Same as Meal 3

Meal 5: 

Packet Tuna + Mayo (not too much)
Cup of Brown Rice
some veggies

Meal 6:

2 cups of cottage cheese mixed with nuts.


Water Intake - Around a gallon a day


I don't get the insatiable thirst all the time, just now and then!


----------



## KentDog (May 17, 2007)

Are we talking cotton mouth here or just a mild thirst? And does this thirst usually occur in the mornings or at random times of the day? I know sometimes I will wake up with dry mouth when drinking a shake made of 1.5 cups cottage cheese with milk and natural peanut butter the night before.


----------



## robousy (May 17, 2007)

Hey KD, yea, I don't really think its diabetes! Its really just occasional. Usually its at night actually, or sometimes after a protein shake.

 I just think its psychological!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 17, 2007)

Yeah dude rinse that tuna


----------



## ava (May 17, 2007)

Are you on any supplements other than the whey, multi vit, and fish oil?


----------



## robousy (May 17, 2007)

A little L-glutamine.


Although I do take 'nootropics', or mind enhancers. I currently stack

Aniracetam
Piracetam
Alpha-gpc
L-tyrosine

I've been doing this for a couple of years though.

I think I'm fine, it only comes occasionally so don't worry!!   I'll just drink some water!!


----------

